# Kali, Old Timer and locating a school



## 0kap1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Currently in my 60's.

Had about 5 years of kempo and kali training back in my 20's.

Have remained in fairly good shape and looking to resume kali training (yes, I'm serious).

I'm located in Nassau County, Long Island, New York.

Anyone aware of a nearby reliable school?

Also, local friend is looking for Wing Chun training.

Thanks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 22, 2019)

0kap1 said:


> Currently in my 60's.
> 
> Had about 5 years of kempo and kali training back in my 20's.
> 
> ...


Where in nassau? Pm me if you don't want to tell here.


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 24, 2019)

The only WC training I can recommend in your area is in Greenpoint, bklyn


----------



## 0kap1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks, snake_monkey. 
Will pass on the info.


----------

